# Vegas Summer League: Game 3 versus Wolves



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Up to the minute updates from the Blazer Blog:
http://blazers.blogs.oregonlive.com/

Sounds like Roy is tearing it up!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The game is on KXL right now.

http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.aspx?SecID=182

27 - 22 ... Blazers.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Link for KXL:

http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.aspx


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Are any of the Summer League games going to be televised? It seems like they usually televise one game.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It's nice to hear Mike Rice on the radio again
2 games are going to be on NBATV...but on a delay basis


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Bless KXL (for us folks not in the Portland area).


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

What's Websters numbers so far? I just started listening and Webster has missed the last few. Roy sounds like he's kicking ***.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Zybot said:


> Are any of the Summer League games going to be televised? It seems like they usually televise one game.


on NBATV. The times have been posted, not sure which thread.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

90% free throw shooting at the half for Portland....Wow. Been awhile since I heard that.

Martell 1-9 ...ouch.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Does anyone know what the stats are like so far for our 4 main players (Webster, Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw)?


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Outlaw isn't doing himself any favors this game yet. Shooting wayyyyy too many 3s.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Does anyone know what the stats are like so far for our 4 main players (Webster, Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw)?


Aldridge: 0-4 FG, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks, 4 fls, 18 mins

Roy: 3-3 FG, 6/7 FT, 12 points, 1 assist, 3 TOs, 13 mins

Webster: 1-8 FG, 4 rebs

Outlaw: 1-5 FG, 5 pts, 3 rebs, 14 mins

All I know so far


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Martell with 10 points 5 rebounds... he's lighting it up right now.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Just gonna say that Tell's getting aggressive. I like his attitude so far.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Roy's getting doubled alot....respect baby!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

The Outlaw dunk at the buzzer (3rd quarter) sounded awesome....sure hope there's a video of that


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

play of the game by outlaw apparently


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ha scores his first summer league points.... :clap:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Ha scores his first summer league points.... :clap:



It's great that there are Ha fans and all, but I really hope this guy gets dumped by the Blazers. It's cool that he's so big, but the guy is getting nothing but mop up minutes in summer league.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It's great that there are Ha fans and all, but I really hope this guy gets dumped by the Blazers. It's cool that he's so big, but the guy is getting nothing but mop up minutes in summer league.


I thought I heard he was kind of dinged up? Maybe not.

Brandon Roy is, by all accounts I've heard from this game, the man.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, Roy seems to be quite the steady player. I'm really not concerned with how he turns out, I think he'll be steady and above average for his career. Aldridge is the wild card for me. I read how much talent he has, but I also read that he has yet to dominate...other than Blazers employee blogs... I think he will be a very good player, but I'd love to see him start to abuse people.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Some brief game notes:

- Another lackluster performance by Outlaw. Something needs to click with this kid and I don't think it ever will. Sure 'it's just summer league'. But that's exactly it. It's just summer league and if he can't show some other facets of his game besides a jump shot or at least plug his mind into the offense, then he'll never be able to do so in an NBA game.
- Brandon Roy beat up on Foye. It seemed close at one point, but Roy was able to get to the basket whenever he wanted to and draw fouls. I think he was 6-7 from the line IN THE FIRST HALF. If he shows a similar ability to get to the foul line next year, we could see a more immediate impact... like a ROY-type of impact.
- Martell Webster's hot shooting cooled a bit, but he stayed patient and was able to affect the game with some well-timed passes. Webster was often coordinating everyone else on defense... making sure guys who passed him were marked and pointing the nonroster invitees where they needed to go.
- If Portland loses a guy in the Miles trade, Romero or Pinkney would both be pleasant additions to the squad. Romero's jumper looks extremely awkward, but it went in consistently tonight. On one play, he took off from the free throw line after pump-faking for an awesome dunk. Many oohs and awws derived from that one.
- Aldridge had another awesome game in the paint against these weak opponents. He had 3 blocks in the first half and switched off his man at the right times.

Watching tonight's game made you realize that Portland should be beating up on these teams: with several first rounders playing, it's expected.

See you tomorrow for the 4pmer.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Yes, Roy seems to be quite the steady player. I'm really not concerned with how he turns out, I think he'll be steady and above average for his career. Aldridge is the wild card for me. I read how much talent he has, but I also read that he has yet to dominate...other than Blazers employee blogs... I think he will be a very good player, but I'd love to see him start to abuse people.


 Be fair MM. You tell us how you will come back and tell us "I told you so" about Telfair . . . which is fair enough. But before the draft you were hateing on Roy . . . saying things like he will only be average at everything and not exceptional at anything. In fact calling out the Blazers as that is the worst draft pick they could go for. Now you think he is going to be above average?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Some brief game notes:
> 
> - Another lackluster performance by Outlaw. Something needs to click with this kid and I don't think it ever will. Sure 'it's just summer league'. But that's exactly it. It's just summer league and if he can't show some other facets of his game besides a jump shot or at least plug his mind into the offense, then he'll never be able to do so in an NBA game.
> - Brandon Roy beat up on Foye. It seemed close at one point, but Roy was able to get to the basket whenever he wanted to and draw fouls. I think he was 6-7 from the line IN THE FIRST HALF. If he shows a similar ability to get to the foul line next year, we could see a more immediate impact... like a ROY-type of impact.
> ...


 Thanks for the post game thoughts . . . look forward to the next one.

Did Joel play and if so, how did he look?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

The box score is partially up:

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=67


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Be fair MM. You tell us how you will come back and tell us "I told you so" about Telfair . . . which is fair enough. But before the draft you were hateing on Roy . . . saying things like he will only be average at everything and not exceptional at anything. In fact calling out the Blazers as that is the worst draft pick they could go for. Now you think he is going to be above average?




I think changing my point of view is the epitomy of fair. I would have much rather seen the Blazers take Morrison, they didn't, so instead of hating on Roy for no apparent reason, ala tlong on Bassy, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. he has shown me that I was incorrect in my assesment of him. I certainly don't think he'll ever have the star power that Morrison will, but he has a better all around game than I gave him credit for. 


Now, how is that not being fair?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Viewing the stats on that website is iffy at best. Aldridge with 5 pts, 7 rbs, 6 asts, and 1 blk. I have seen several reports on tonights game where he had mulitple blocks. If the 6 asts are even close then he played a great game.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think changing my point of view is the epitomy of fair. I would have much rather seen the Blazers take Morrison, they didn't, so instead of hating on Roy for no apparent reason, ala tlong on Bassy, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. he has shown me that I was incorrect in my assesment of him. I certainly don't think he'll ever have the star power that Morrison will, but he has a better all around game than I gave him credit for.
> 
> 
> Now, how is that not being fair?



You're right, that is being fair. I guess if you were anti Roy you could focus on his TOs and the fact it is summer league. Your post makes me read your comments in a different light . . . my bad.

I can be fair too. :biggrin:

(Although I still am hoping you are wrong about Miles)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> The box score is partially up:
> 
> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=67



LA (love his initials :biggrin: ) got 7 rebounds but 9 fouls. I could get 7 rebounds if I had 9 fouls . . . . . . OK maybe not, but 9 fouls . . .


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

The official page;vegassummerleague.com is slower then snail **** about putting up the box; You can look at the individual players through the team page.Hector Romero 15 pts, 6 rebs.
Travis; 10 pts, 3 rebs,1 ast, 2 stl.
MW; 10pts, 5 rebs.
LA; 5pts, 7 rebs, 3 stls, 1 blk.

Looks like a decent defensive effort for the Blazers; Minnesota's 65 is the lowest total in the tourney so far.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Viewing the stats on that website is iffy at best. Aldridge with 5 pts, 7 rbs, 6 asts, and 1 blk. I have seen several reports on tonights game where he had mulitple blocks. If the 6 asts are even close then he played a great game.


 Well except for the 9 personal fouls...


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i feel outlaw needs to be gone


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> i feel outlaw needs to be gone


 That club started two years ago, I joined it last year....welcome aboard.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

After wowing the crowds with his strong 4 and 1 minute performances in the 2 previous games, forward Brandon Bowman continued to show poise and control, handing out his first assist during the 3 minutes he was on the court. :cheers:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Tince said:


> That club started two years ago, I joined it last year....welcome aboard.


I can't join that club. I'm blind when it comes to giving up on Outlaw..


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Scout226 said:


> I can't join that club. I'm blind when it comes to giving up on Outlaw..



well i gave up


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399

He did the same thing in Game 1 vs. Houston. Fortunately, his colleague handled the recaps in Game 2 and gave what seemed like a less biased review.

-Pop


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399
> 
> ...


What props to Romero though

Sounds like Bonzi Wells with defense.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399
> 
> ...




He was honest. I know that's really hard for a lot of Blazer fans to handle, but that's what he was. He said Roy was the best player on the floor, what more do you want. He said Aldridge was a beast rebounding. He said Martell had his worst game so far. deal with it.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.
> -Pop


He's been extremely positive about Roy. In general he's no more negative towards the Blazers than any other team he covers. Understandably someone saying something negative about a Blazer can be shocking, when Blazer mouthpieces such as Barret have been our primary source for Blazer's SL info. Since I haven't watched the games though I can't say with certainty, and I can't speak for any unknown Blazers bias, but I would suspect a reporter with no agenda or affiliation to the Blazers would paint the most accurate picture of what's actually going on.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Scout226 said:


> I can't join that club. I'm blind when it comes to giving up on Outlaw..


 Nothing wrong with that...I hope you're seeing something I'm unable to and Outlaw turns into a productive player.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hed better because this is his last chance


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You're right, that is being fair. I guess if you were anti Roy you could focus on his TOs and the fact it is summer league. Your post makes me read your comments in a different light . . . my bad.
> 
> I can be fair too. :biggrin:
> 
> (Although I still am hoping you are wrong about Miles)


I'm not anti-Roy, but I'll bring up the fact this is summer league. It means bupkiss. The league is mostly (though not all) a collection of has-beens and wanna-bes. If Roy wasn't having good games, I'd be a little concerned (see: LA).


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399
> 
> ...



"His (Roy's) phenomenal combination of ball-handling skills, footwork, quickness and smarts
allowed him to shred up the defense and get into the paint whenever he pleased"

"Foye kept Roy in front of him on almost every possession as Roy didn't seem to have
the tricks to penetrate past Foye's defensive pressure"

i assume he must have had a brain freeze and reversed the names on the latter quote (?)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I'm not anti-Roy, but I'll bring up the fact this is summer league. It means bupkiss. The league is mostly (though not all) a collection of has-beens and wanna-bes. If Roy wasn't having good games, I'd be a little concerned (see: LA).


I wouldn't say all of the league is has-been's and wanna-be's. There are 16 1st rounders taking part in the Vegas Summer League, not to mention Amare, and Artest were there this year. Summer League isn't just for roster fillers anymore. Some real NBA players are coming there to just play and get on the court. 


Just one more thing. I think that you have to commend LA and Roy though, because they are playing with these guys, after limited practices. When they played the first game, they had had only 1 practice with the team, and they are beginning to do much better as they continue to practice. This shows, atleast to me, that these guys could come in, and pick up Nate's system fairly easily. Unlike Outlaw and others on the roster.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I wouldn't say all of the league is has-been's and wanna-be's. There are 16 1st rounders taking part in the Vegas Summer League, not to mention Amare, and Artest were there this year. Summer League isn't just for roster fillers anymore. Some real NBA players are coming there to just play and get on the court.
> 
> 
> Just one more thing. I think that you have to commend LA and Roy though, because they are playing with these guys, after limited practices. When they played the first game, they had had only 1 practice with the team, and they are beginning to do much better as they continue to practice. This shows, atleast to me, that these guys could come in, and pick up Nate's system fairly easily. Unlike Outlaw and others on the roster.


But they haven't gone up against Amare or Artest. And Artest showed up late anyways.

I think that they do deserve recognition for playing so well after only one practice. I'm just saying that we've seen many a "star" such as Qyntel Woods and Travis Outlaw light up summer league only to disappoint when the real band started playing. Given the fact that LA and Roy are expected to be initial contributors in the NBA, anything less than good performances would launch a huge red flag into outer space.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> But they haven't gone up against Amare or Artest. And Artest showed up late anyways.
> 
> I think that they do deserve recognition for playing so well after only one practice. I'm just saying that we've seen many a "star" such as Qyntel Woods and Travis Outlaw light up summer league only to disappoint when the real band started playing. Given the fact that LA and Roy are expected to be initial contributors in the NBA, anything less than good performances would launch a huge red flag into outer space.


Into outer space? Thats serious stuff, because then the aliens might see it. :clown: 

:biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Thanks for the post game thoughts . . . look forward to the next one.
> 
> Did Joel play and if so, how did he look?


Joel is going through some understandable growing pains adjusting to the more physical style of play. Still, he's a high energy guy and one of the more athletic big guys at the VSL. He displayed a nice looking shot yesterday in his 0-1 performance and improves with each minute he's in the game.

Some may question the Blazers in signing this guy instead of letting him grow in the Euroleague, however it's obvious that his learning curve will be much higher. His eyes dart around and light up with understanding when talking to the coaches...his learning curve will be high. He'll be a nice Khryapa-like addition to the frontcourt in the 07-08 season after a year of Aldridge/Randolph battles in practice.

Another note responding to MM's queries about Aldridge: 

The rims here are tight and many shots pop out of the cylinder. Most if not all of Aldridge's shots were right there. I wouldn't worry too much about his inconsistent shooting. As I was telling some fellow Blazer fans yesterday, I'd be more concerned if his defensive presence, rebounding and general ingame IQ were questionable, but he's one of the most polished bigmen here. 

With his high release point and smooth stroke, those shots will go down in time if he works on them.

Lots to be excited about! I'll report later.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Joel is going through some understandable growing pains adjusting to the more physical style of play. Still, he's a high energy guy and one of the more athletic big guys at the VSL. He displayed a nice looking shot yesterday in his 0-1 performance and improves with each minute he's in the game.
> 
> Some may question the Blazers in signing this guy instead of letting him grow in the Euroleague, however it's obvious that his learning curve will be much higher. His eyes dart around and light up with understanding when talking to the coaches...his learning curve will be high. He'll be a nice Khryapa-like addition to the frontcourt in the 07-08 season after a year of Aldridge/Randolph battles in practice.
> 
> ...


How would you rate Aldridge's aggressiveness, though?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Into outer space? Thats serious stuff, because then the aliens might see it. :clown:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :banana:



Heck, Paul Allen should feel so lucky.... then he could quit spending hundreds of millions on his SETI program....hehe



ps... I am surprised no one has thrown out a generic Sam Cassell joke yet....


Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> You gotta love this Jonathan Givony guy. Does he have something against the Blazers? Absolutely rips on the players in his game recaps when he covers the team.
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399
> 
> ...


He's certainly right on with Outlaw.



> Travis Outlaw
> 
> Outlaw continues to go away from everything he does well and force everything he doesn’t. He insists on putting the ball on the floor and pulling up from mid-range every time he has a chance to, and due to his form and inconsistent release point will never be able to knock down the shot at an acceptable rate. On one occasion when he surprised his defender and actually decided to take the ball all the way to the hoop he got himself two points, but other than that this half was a disappointment for Outlaw.


That is so true. He forces what he isn't good at and does less and less of what he is good at. Will he ever get it? It so frustrating because he has the talent and if he'd just stick with what he does best he'd be fine. That's not saying never take a jumper but the majority should be going to the basket not the other way around.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Some may question the Blazers in signing this guy instead of letting him grow in the Euroleague, however it's obvious that his learning curve will be much higher. His eyes dart around and light up with understanding when talking to the coaches...his learning curve will be high. He'll be a nice Khryapa-like addition to the frontcourt in the 07-08 season after a year of Aldridge/Randolph battles in practice.


I'm a bit confused by this... the Blazers haven't signed him yet, have they?

I'm not that concerned about his learning curve being higher at this point in his career... I am concerned with (a) him being better than he currently is, and (b) his service time, and (c) our roster spots.

He's not nearly good enough for the active NBA roster, I think it's fair to say. So he has no present value in that respect. I can't imagine they would have him on the 15 and then just have him not play for a year... it would seem to make sense to send him to the NBDL, but that defeats the purpose of having him on the 15.

Overseas he doesn't take a roster spot. He is no closer to being a free agent.

Letting him develop overseas--even if he's learning at a slower pace than if he were over here--simply makes too much sense not to have it happen.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

A few pictures from last Sunday (sorry about the quality of some):

 Terry Porter talking with Rice

Blazers in the huddle

Hope this doesn't indicate what Jack REALLY thinks of Outlaw

This is where Roy spent a LOT of time

Aldridge sets a pick

Wait a second is that....?

Yeah, I guess it is...


----------

